# CT blizzard..few pics/videos



## dcff (Feb 21, 2010)

Heres where the storm started..was responding to a car accident..i arrived on scene, put the truck in park and heres where it ended up 100 feet from where i stopped.


----------



## dcff (Feb 21, 2010)

ended up snapping the ubolts and destroying a rim..discovered the damage 6 hours later when the truck started crab walking


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

DPW help get it out or was it on your dime? My guy's would never pay out of there pocket on a call if that happened. Dept cover the damage or your insurance


----------



## dcff (Feb 21, 2010)

Its a dpw truck so a few yanks with a loaded 9ton and she was out. She didnt even get to see the big snow, parked it around 8pm friday night.

I have two good videos opening up that morning, 30+ inches with a 2009 freightliner, cannot seem to get it to upload


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you guys have to chain up the Freightshaka ?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

So did you just not put it in park?? did it slide on ice?? Or what caused it to end up there.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

My first thought was sliding on ice but the photos show dually tread prints in the snow, not skid trails.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

theholycow;1599021 said:


> My first thought was sliding on ice but the photos show dually tread prints in the snow, not skid trails.


Yeah Im thinking it was in R not Park.... I did that during the storm lucky I was still halfway in the truck when it started rolling back. Though I was going to take the door off when it was plowing throw the snow bank. lol


----------

